# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Dự án máy phay CNC khủng - Quy Nguyen

## Quy Nguyen

Chào các anh em trên diễn đàn
Mình có dự định dựng 1 con máy phay CNC phay thép với hành trình khủng (tầm 1m), chủ yếu là để khoan lấy dấu, khoan lỗ taro và phay mặt hoặc rãnh để gá thanh trượt, ray trượt cho khung máy bên mình. Khung máy bên mình là máy tự động, không phải là khung máy gia công CNC (như máy tiện hay phay CNC) nhé nên độ chính xác không cần cao như khung máy CNC, nhưng nếu lấy dấu khoan lỗ bằng tay thì có sai số lớn nên lúc lắp ráp canh chỉnh sửa tới sửa lui rất mệt (mình cung cấp thêm thông tin này để các bạn dễ hình dung).
Thế nên mình mới có dự định dựng 1 con máy hành trình lớn chút. Mình có tham khảo các dự án của anh em khác thì với máy hành trình lớn thì xác máy sẽ nặng nên nếu tự gia công khung máy thì khá khó khăn; vì thế mình nghiêng về 2 hướng:
1. Mua xác máy CNC cũ về và dọn lại. Với phương án này thì không biết có tìm được xác máy cũ mà hành trình lớn không.
2. Mua máy phay giường phay cơ và cải tạo lại thành CNC.
Hiện tại mình gom được 1 bộ điện full như này, gửi hình anh em tham khảo















Mong anh em góp ý cho em thực hiện dự án suôn sẻ.

----------


## CKD

Kích thước khủng mà cứng thì mình nghĩ mua xác về độ điện có vẻ được việc hơn à.

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các anh em trên diễn đàn
> Mình có dự định dựng 1 con máy phay CNC phay thép với hành trình khủng (tầm 1m), chủ yếu là để khoan lấy dấu, khoan lỗ taro và phay mặt hoặc rãnh để gá thanh trượt, ray trượt cho khung máy bên mình. Khung máy bên mình là máy tự động, không phải là khung máy gia công CNC (như máy tiện hay phay CNC) nhé nên độ chính xác không cần cao như khung máy CNC, nhưng nếu lấy dấu khoan lỗ bằng tay thì có sai số lớn nên lúc lắp ráp canh chỉnh sửa tới sửa lui rất mệt (mình cung cấp thêm thông tin này để các bạn dễ hình dung).
> Thế nên mình mới có dự định dựng 1 con máy hành trình lớn chút. Mình có tham khảo các dự án của anh em khác thì với máy hành trình lớn thì xác máy sẽ nặng nên nếu tự gia công khung máy thì khá khó khăn; vì thế mình nghiêng về 2 hướng:
> 1. Mua xác máy CNC cũ về và dọn lại. Với phương án này thì không biết có tìm được xác máy cũ mà hành trình lớn không.
> 2. Mua máy phay giường phay cơ và cải tạo lại thành CNC.
> Hiện tại mình gom được 1 bộ điện full như này, gửi hình anh em tham khảo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cơ khí chiếm 80% điện 20% thoai... nên giờ còn quãng đường dài phái trước, cố lên

----------


## CNC3DS

hành trình 1m thì mua xác máy ngon về độ lại cũng ok bác

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bộ điều khiển hàng khủng chạy ok là đỡ tốn lúa nhiều lắm đó ạ  :Big Grin: . 
Tình hình là theo nhiều năm đi bãi thì em thấy máy CNC hành trình 500x1000 thì chỉ có máy Flasma là nhiều, khung máy CNC phay thì hiếm lắm mà nếu có thì hành trình Z sẽ có thể không đủ cao để bác cho cái khung cần gia công vào. Việc chế độ cũng rất mất tgian và công sức tuy nhiên bù lại là bác có được khung có độ cứng vững cần thiết để gia công kim loại (khoản này máy DIY không tài nào so sánh dc). Nếu bác tự chế tạo máy thì có bác Luyến đã làm thành công con máy khủng để phục vụ sản xuất khung máy CNC của bác ấy, bác tham khảo xem sao.

----------


## CKD

XY 1000x500 thì cũng không hiếm đâu ạ.
Xác cở này phải tính chục tấn, chứ nhẹ nhẹ không có đâu nhe.

----------


## cuongmay

> Chào các anh em trên diễn đàn
> Mình có dự định dựng 1 con máy phay CNC phay thép với hành trình khủng (tầm 1m), chủ yếu là để khoan lấy dấu, khoan lỗ taro và phay mặt hoặc rãnh để gá thanh trượt, ray trượt cho khung máy bên mình. Khung máy bên mình là máy tự động, không phải là khung máy gia công CNC (như máy tiện hay phay CNC) nhé nên độ chính xác không cần cao như khung máy CNC, nhưng nếu lấy dấu khoan lỗ bằng tay thì có sai số lớn nên lúc lắp ráp canh chỉnh sửa tới sửa lui rất mệt (mình cung cấp thêm thông tin này để các bạn dễ hình dung).
> Thế nên mình mới có dự định dựng 1 con máy hành trình lớn chút. Mình có tham khảo các dự án của anh em khác thì với máy hành trình lớn thì xác máy sẽ nặng nên nếu tự gia công khung máy thì khá khó khăn; vì thế mình nghiêng về 2 hướng:
> 1. Mua xác máy CNC cũ về và dọn lại. Với phương án này thì không biết có tìm được xác máy cũ mà hành trình lớn không.
> 2. Mua máy phay giường phay cơ và cải tạo lại thành CNC.
> Hiện tại mình gom được 1 bộ điện full như này, gửi hình anh em tham khảo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chào bạn . Xác 1 con máy cframe x1000y500z500 có khá nhiều , như bác ckd nói trọng lượng nó từ 8-10 tấn tính giá ve chai cũng trên trăm tr . Ngoài ra anh bạn mình có con máy flasma mitsubishi ht x1300y2500z500 dạng hframe nặng 8 tấn cứng vững thừa sức đáp ứng yêu cầu của bác . Điều quan trọng là mình đã lên mach3 cho nó. Bác quan tâm thì có thể xem thử. Giá tầm hơn trăm tr chút . Ngoài ra còn 1 cách là mua con fanuc tape drill về kéo dài hành trình ra là rẻ tiền nhất.
Nếu quan tâm bác liên hệ 0908.ba ba 7897 . Nếu bác ở sg thì cafe giao lưu tí . Mình cũng chế tạo máy.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Hehe bộ điều khiển hàng khủng chạy ok là đỡ tốn lúa nhiều lắm đó ạ . 
> Tình hình là theo nhiều năm đi bãi thì em thấy máy CNC hành trình 500x1000 thì chỉ có máy Flasma là nhiều, khung máy CNC phay thì hiếm lắm mà nếu có thì hành trình Z sẽ có thể không đủ cao để bác cho cái khung cần gia công vào. Việc chế độ cũng rất mất tgian và công sức tuy nhiên bù lại là bác có được khung có độ cứng vững cần thiết để gia công kim loại (khoản này máy DIY không tài nào so sánh dc). Nếu bác tự chế tạo máy thì có bác Luyến đã làm thành công con máy khủng để phục vụ sản xuất khung máy CNC của bác ấy, bác tham khảo xem sao.


Mình có tham khảo bác Luyến rồi, thế nên mới phân vân giữa việc chế tạo với mua xác máy cũ đó bác.




> XY 1000x500 thì cũng không hiếm đâu ạ.
> Xác cở này phải tính chục tấn, chứ nhẹ nhẹ không có đâu nhe.





> Chào bạn . Xác 1 con máy cframe x1000y500z500 có khá nhiều , như bác ckd nói trọng lượng nó từ 8-10 tấn tính giá ve chai cũng trên trăm tr . Ngoài ra anh bạn mình có con máy flasma mitsubishi ht x1300y2500z500 dạng hframe nặng 8 tấn cứng vững thừa sức đáp ứng yêu cầu của bác . Điều quan trọng là mình đã lên mach3 cho nó. Bác quan tâm thì có thể xem thử. Giá tầm hơn trăm tr chút . Ngoài ra còn 1 cách là mua con fanuc tape drill về kéo dài hành trình ra là rẻ tiền nhất.
> Nếu quan tâm bác liên hệ 0908.ba ba 7897 . Nếu bác ở sg thì cafe giao lưu tí . Mình cũng chế tạo máy.


Đúng đấy bác CKD, xác cả chục tấn, có điều hành trình mà mình dự định làm 1m là trục Y chứ ko phải X nên phải theo kiểu H-frame như bác cuongmay nói đấy. Mà ko biết là cái xác kiểu H-frame của máy CNC có đủ cứng hoặc có xác bán không? Nếu không thì cái hướng chế độ lại từ máy cơ như hình dưới có được ko nhỉ?



Bác cuongmay, hôm nào mình alo bác giao lưu học hỏi kinh nghiệm bác nhé.

----------


## hoahong102

nhu cầu khoan dấu thì ko cần khủng hàng tấn đâu, minh nhật đang có cái 800kg với tay" công khanh "mới rao bán khung gang đuc to 15tr đấy, bạn mạnh dạn làm đi, nếu muốn vững thì đổ betong vào khung cho nó đằm, hành trìng cỡ 500x1000 như cầu nhẹ thì kiếm máy gỗ jav hoạc eu khung ko quá nặng đâu
thi thoảng ở  văn môn có khung máy làm linh kiện đẹp luôn

----------


## hung1706

Em đi bãi thấy máy 7T trở lên là khó khăn trong việc vận chuyển rồi ạ, khung máy Mori double Y hành trình chỉ có 650x350 mà nó ngót nghét 8T chưa tính khung đài dao bên hông mà xe cẩu lớn nó muốn nhổng ben  :Big Grin: . 
Khung máy H 500x1000 thì quả thật nếu có cũng tầm 7 8T là ít, khung plasma có lần em coi với anh Khanh bên bãi ông Thịnh hình như 15T, tính giá cân ve chai bãi 15k/kg cả ray lẫn vitme. Nói chung là mua khung về độ ok nhưng khi mua nên cẩn thận test phần cơ xem rơ rạo hay kẹt gì không vì có thể bên đầu kia ngta khò hoặc cắt luôn ray hoặc vitme rồi nó che chắn lại mình không thấy vác về dính đòn thì khổ  :Big Grin: 
Nếu tự DIY khung thì cũng trên Tấn chứ vài trăm kg không đủ khả năng làm việc lâu dài thành ra mất công cán còn nhiều hơn mất tiền  :Big Grin:

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Không hiểu sao mình gửi câu trả lời là rất lâu sau mới được đăng lên, có khi vài ngày sau. Như hồi sáng, mình đã gửi câu trả lời đâu lúc khoảng 8h, mà giờ là 11:30 rồi mà chưa thấy đâu; trong khi trả lời của bác hoahong102 lúc 9:23 và của bác hung1706 lúc 10:44 đã được đăng lên rồi. Nên mình gửi lại, có thể có thông tin trùng lặp với hồi sáng, các bác thông cảm nhé!




> Hehe bộ điều khiển hàng khủng chạy ok là đỡ tốn lúa nhiều lắm đó ạ . 
> Tình hình là theo nhiều năm đi bãi thì em thấy máy CNC hành trình 500x1000 thì chỉ có máy Flasma là nhiều, khung máy CNC phay thì hiếm lắm mà nếu có thì hành trình Z sẽ có thể không đủ cao để bác cho cái khung cần gia công vào. Việc chế độ cũng rất mất tgian và công sức tuy nhiên bù lại là bác có được khung có độ cứng vững cần thiết để gia công kim loại (khoản này máy DIY không tài nào so sánh dc). Nếu bác tự chế tạo máy thì có bác Luyến đã làm thành công con máy khủng để phục vụ sản xuất khung máy CNC của bác ấy, bác tham khảo xem sao.


Mình có tham khảo của bác Luyến trước khi mở thớt này rồi, chính vì thế mình mới phân vân giữa việc tự mình chế tạo khung máy với mua lại xác máy về chế độ lại đó bác. Bộ điều khiển và đồ điện mình mua được là của 1 con máy còn đang chạy, cty họ qua VN đầu tư mang theo dạng tạm nhập, giờ ko làm ở VN nữa thì phải tái xuất hoặc tiêu hủy; thế nên gỡ gạc bán đi phần điện trước đó bác. Nghe nói hàng TQ nhưng xuất châu Âu thì chắc cũng ok; manual thì trên cncmanual cũng có rất chi tiết nên chắc chiến được (mặc dù mình mù về điện lắm).




> XY 1000x500 thì cũng không hiếm đâu ạ.
> Xác cở này phải tính chục tấn, chứ nhẹ nhẹ không có đâu nhe.





> Chào bạn . Xác 1 con máy cframe x1000y500z500 có khá nhiều , như bác ckd nói trọng lượng nó từ 8-10 tấn tính giá ve chai cũng trên trăm tr . Ngoài ra anh bạn mình có con máy flasma mitsubishi ht x1300y2500z500 dạng hframe nặng 8 tấn cứng vững thừa sức đáp ứng yêu cầu của bác . Điều quan trọng là mình đã lên mach3 cho nó. Bác quan tâm thì có thể xem thử. Giá tầm hơn trăm tr chút . Ngoài ra còn 1 cách là mua con fanuc tape drill về kéo dài hành trình ra là rẻ tiền nhất.
> Nếu quan tâm bác liên hệ 0908.ba ba 7897 . Nếu bác ở sg thì cafe giao lưu tí . Mình cũng chế tạo máy.


Đúng như bác CKD nói, xác con này mà loại C-frame cỡ chục tấn, có điều là hành trình mình dự định dựng 1m là hành trình Y chứ ko phải X, thế nên chắc phải kết cấu H-frame như khung con plasma của mà cuongmay nói. Em mới thấy 1 con CNC dạng cầu như này, có thể hướng theo được.





> nhu cầu khoan dấu thì ko cần khủng hàng tấn đâu, minh nhật đang có cái 800kg với tay" công khanh "mới rao bán khung gang đuc to 15tr đấy, bạn mạnh dạn làm đi, nếu muốn vững thì đổ betong vào khung cho nó đằm, hành trìng cỡ 500x1000 như cầu nhẹ thì kiếm máy gỗ jav hoạc eu khung ko quá nặng đâu
> thi thoảng ở  văn môn có khung máy làm linh kiện đẹp luôn


Nhu cầu của mình là khoan, taro, phay khỏa mặt và phay rãnh; mà phay thép nữa và hành trình lại lớn. Thế nên chừng vài trăm kg hoặc tấn mấy thì chắc chắn ko chơi được bác ơi.




> Em đi bãi thấy máy 7T trở lên là khó khăn trong việc vận chuyển rồi ạ, khung máy Mori double Y hành trình chỉ có 650x350 mà nó ngót nghét 8T chưa tính khung đài dao bên hông mà xe cẩu lớn nó muốn nhổng ben . 
> Khung máy H 500x1000 thì quả thật nếu có cũng tầm 7 8T là ít, khung plasma có lần em coi với anh Khanh bên bãi ông Thịnh hình như 15T, tính giá cân ve chai bãi 15k/kg cả ray lẫn vitme. Nói chung là mua khung về độ ok nhưng khi mua nên cẩn thận test phần cơ xem rơ rạo hay kẹt gì không vì có thể bên đầu kia ngta khò hoặc cắt luôn ray hoặc vitme rồi nó che chắn lại mình không thấy vác về dính đòn thì khổ 
> Nếu tự DIY khung thì cũng trên Tấn chứ vài trăm kg không đủ khả năng làm việc lâu dài thành ra mất công cán còn nhiều hơn mất tiền


Bác nói dúng, khung máy nặng thì khó vận chuyển, nhưng để máy gia công được thép thì bắt buộc phải vậy thôi.
Vấn đề cái khung máy, đúng là nếu ng ta khò hoặc cắt luôn ray hoặc vitme rồi thì đáng ngại thật; thế thì 1 là có khung con máy mà hư phần điện, còn nguyên phần cơ thì ngon; hoặc có thể cải tạo từ máy phay giường mà máy cơ được không nhỉ? Ví dụ như con máy cơ này đây



Mong anh em chỉ giáo giúp ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Cường máy có hình con plasma H 1.3 x2.5 cho em xem tham khảo với ạ. Bây giờ mua 1 máy khoan cần lớn lớn chút cũng mất 100 củ rồi. Có con cnc mà khoan thì còn gì bằng ạ

----------


## cuongmay

> Bác Cường máy có hình con plasma H 1.3 x2.5 cho em xem tham khảo với ạ. Bây giờ mua 1 máy khoan cần lớn lớn chút cũng mất 100 củ rồi. Có con cnc mà khoan thì còn gì bằng ạ


Vâng t5 nghỉ lễ xong em chụp cho bác ạ

----------


## hanasimitai

1m chiều X thì đầy, có cả máy sống luôn.

----------


## Quy Nguyen 2

Chào các anh em.
Mình với Quy Nguyen là 1 nhé anh em. Mình lập nick mới là vì không hiểu sao mình gửi câu trả lời là rất lâu sau mới được đăng lên, có khi vài ngày sau, có khi còn không được đăng lên, chắc web có lỗi gì đó. Như hồi sáng hôm qua, mình đã gửi câu trả lời đâu lúc khoảng 8h, mà giờ là 11:30 rồi mà chưa thấy đâu; trong khi trả lời của bác hoahong102 lúc 9:23 và của bác hung1706 lúc 10:44 đã được đăng lên rồi. Nên mình gửi lại, có thể có thông tin trùng lặp với hồi sáng, các bác thông cảm nhé!




> Hehe bộ điều khiển hàng khủng chạy ok là đỡ tốn lúa nhiều lắm đó ạ . 
> Tình hình là theo nhiều năm đi bãi thì em thấy máy CNC hành trình 500x1000 thì chỉ có máy Flasma là nhiều, khung máy CNC phay thì hiếm lắm mà nếu có thì hành trình Z sẽ có thể không đủ cao để bác cho cái khung cần gia công vào. Việc chế độ cũng rất mất tgian và công sức tuy nhiên bù lại là bác có được khung có độ cứng vững cần thiết để gia công kim loại (khoản này máy DIY không tài nào so sánh dc). Nếu bác tự chế tạo máy thì có bác Luyến đã làm thành công con máy khủng để phục vụ sản xuất khung máy CNC của bác ấy, bác tham khảo xem sao.


Mình có tham khảo của bác Luyến trước khi mở thớt này rồi, chính vì thế mình mới phân vân giữa việc tự mình chế tạo khung máy với mua lại xác máy về chế độ lại đó bác. Bộ điều khiển và đồ điện mình mua được là của 1 con máy còn đang chạy, cty họ qua VN đầu tư mang theo dạng tạm nhập, giờ ko làm ở VN nữa thì phải tái xuất hoặc tiêu hủy; thế nên gỡ gạc bán đi phần điện trước đó bác. Nghe nói hàng TQ nhưng xuất châu Âu thì chắc cũng ok; manual thì trên cncmanual cũng có rất chi tiết nên chắc chiến được (mặc dù mình mù về điện lắm).




> XY 1000x500 thì cũng không hiếm đâu ạ.
> Xác cở này phải tính chục tấn, chứ nhẹ nhẹ không có đâu nhe.





> Chào bạn . Xác 1 con máy cframe x1000y500z500 có khá nhiều , như bác ckd nói trọng lượng nó từ 8-10 tấn tính giá ve chai cũng trên trăm tr . Ngoài ra anh bạn mình có con máy flasma mitsubishi ht x1300y2500z500 dạng hframe nặng 8 tấn cứng vững thừa sức đáp ứng yêu cầu của bác . Điều quan trọng là mình đã lên mach3 cho nó. Bác quan tâm thì có thể xem thử. Giá tầm hơn trăm tr chút . Ngoài ra còn 1 cách là mua con fanuc tape drill về kéo dài hành trình ra là rẻ tiền nhất.
> Nếu quan tâm bác liên hệ 0908.ba ba 7897 . Nếu bác ở sg thì cafe giao lưu tí . Mình cũng chế tạo máy.


Đúng như bác CKD nói, xác con này mà loại C-frame cỡ chục tấn, có điều là hành trình mình dự định dựng 1m là hành trình Y chứ ko phải X, thế nên chắc phải kết cấu H-frame như khung con plasma của mà cuongmay nói. Em mới thấy 1 con CNC dạng cầu như này, có thể hướng theo được.






> nhu cầu khoan dấu thì ko cần khủng hàng tấn đâu, minh nhật đang có cái 800kg với tay" công khanh "mới rao bán khung gang đuc to 15tr đấy, bạn mạnh dạn làm đi, nếu muốn vững thì đổ betong vào khung cho nó đằm, hành trìng cỡ 500x1000 như cầu nhẹ thì kiếm máy gỗ jav hoạc eu khung ko quá nặng đâu
> thi thoảng ở  văn môn có khung máy làm linh kiện đẹp luôn


Nhu cầu của mình là khoan, taro, phay khỏa mặt và phay rãnh; mà phay thép nữa và hành trình lại lớn. Thế nên chừng vài trăm kg hoặc tấn mấy thì chắc chắn ko chơi được bác ơi.




> Em đi bãi thấy máy 7T trở lên là khó khăn trong việc vận chuyển rồi ạ, khung máy Mori double Y hành trình chỉ có 650x350 mà nó ngót nghét 8T chưa tính khung đài dao bên hông mà xe cẩu lớn nó muốn nhổng ben . 
> Khung máy H 500x1000 thì quả thật nếu có cũng tầm 7 8T là ít, khung plasma có lần em coi với anh Khanh bên bãi ông Thịnh hình như 15T, tính giá cân ve chai bãi 15k/kg cả ray lẫn vitme. Nói chung là mua khung về độ ok nhưng khi mua nên cẩn thận test phần cơ xem rơ rạo hay kẹt gì không vì có thể bên đầu kia ngta khò hoặc cắt luôn ray hoặc vitme rồi nó che chắn lại mình không thấy vác về dính đòn thì khổ 
> Nếu tự DIY khung thì cũng trên Tấn chứ vài trăm kg không đủ khả năng làm việc lâu dài thành ra mất công cán còn nhiều hơn mất tiền


Bác nói dúng, khung máy nặng thì khó vận chuyển, nhưng để máy gia công được thép thì bắt buộc phải vậy thôi.
Vấn đề cái khung máy, đúng là nếu ng ta khò hoặc cắt luôn ray hoặc vitme rồi thì đáng ngại thật; thế thì 1 là có khung con máy mà hư phần điện, còn nguyên phần cơ thì ngon; hoặc có thể cải tạo từ máy phay giường mà máy cơ được không nhỉ? Ví dụ như con máy cơ này đây






> 1m chiều X thì đầy, có cả máy sống luôn.


1m chiều X thì nhiều, nhưng mình cần 1 m là chiều Y cơ bác ạ.

Mong anh em chỉ giáo thêm giúp ạ.

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu mạng hay IP có vấn đề gì đó nên nó chặn ấy ạ. Còn MOD thì không trực 24/7 nên duyệt bài bị chậm  :Smile: 

Căn bản là bác chủ định "đánh dấu" hay khoan, hay cả phay nhẹ, phay nặng.
Xác định rỏ nhu cầu thì sẽ có giải pháp đúng ạ.
Nếu chỉ đánh dấu thậm chí khoan, hoặc phay nhẹ thì máy DIY vẫn đáp ứng được ạ.
Mình đã làm con plasma + tùm lum thứ trên đó với khổ khủng 2500x9000. Có thể đánh đâu + khoan cũng Ok. Lâu lâu khổ chủ lắp đầu phay lên dớt luôn. Kêu ầm ầm mà cũng thoả mãn bác chủ máy.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Lâu lâu mạng hay IP có vấn đề gì đó nên nó chặn ấy ạ. Còn MOD thì không trực 24/7 nên duyệt bài bị chậm 
> 
> Căn bản là bác chủ định "đánh dấu" hay khoan, hay cả phay nhẹ, phay nặng.
> Xác định rỏ nhu cầu thì sẽ có giải pháp đúng ạ.
> Nếu chỉ đánh dấu thậm chí khoan, hoặc phay nhẹ thì máy DIY vẫn đáp ứng được ạ.
> Mình đã làm con plasma + tùm lum thứ trên đó với khổ khủng 2500x9000. Có thể đánh đâu + khoan cũng Ok. Lâu lâu khổ chủ lắp đầu phay lên dớt luôn. Kêu ầm ầm mà cũng thoả mãn bác chủ máy.


Hic, cái mạng với IP có thù oán gì với mình đâu mà cứ chặn mình hoài. Anh em đã chỉ giáo mà ko chịu trả lời thì anh em nản, kiểu như chủ thớt này hỏi cho vui hay sao mà ko chịu theo dõi hay sao ấy 
Về nhu cầu thì mình đã nói rồi ấy ạ, khoan, taro, phay khỏa mặt và phay rãnh. DIY như bác CKD làm thì mình chưa va chạm qua nhiều dự án như bác nên chắc chắn sẽ khó có kinh nghiệm để xử lý vấn đề. Nên chắc mình sẽ chốt ở 2 phương án thôi:

1. Dựng từ xác máy CNC có sẵn: cái này như bác @hung1706 đã nói, sẽ có thể "bên đầu kia ngta khò hoặc cắt luôn ray hoặc vitme rồi nó che chắn lại mình không thấy vác về dính đòn thì khổ" thế nên giải pháp là ""khi mua nên cẩn thận test phần cơ xem rơ rạo hay kẹt gì không". Nếu theo phương án này thì mình chắc phải nhờ anh em hay đi bãi nhiều giới thiệu ạ.

2. Chế độ từ máy phay giường mà máy cơ sang máy CNC: cái này đã có anh em nào làm chưa ạ? Có khả thi không?

Và trong cả 2 phương án thì thường với máy hành trình lớn: Y=~1,0m trở lên và X thì chắc chắn >1,0m thì trọng lượng bàn các trụng X, Y, Z đều nặng; như vậy, 3 cái servo của mình loại 1,5kW 10Nm có kéo nổi không ạ.

----------


## CKD

Có chứ bác.
IP spam bị report là nó đưa vào diện tình nghi.
Mạng mình phần lớn IP động. Nên vô tình trúng IP nằm trong danh sách đen  :Smile: 

Riêng vụ độ phay cơ thành cnc thì bình thường nếu giàn cơ còn Ok.
Xử lý chống rơ cho vit me, hoặc thay luôn vít me nếu được là Ok

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Có chứ bác.
> IP spam bị report là nó đưa vào diện tình nghi.
> Mạng mình phần lớn IP động. Nên vô tình trúng IP nằm trong danh sách đen 
> 
> Riêng vụ độ phay cơ thành cnc thì bình thường nếu giàn cơ còn Ok.
> Xử lý chống rơ cho vit me, hoặc thay luôn vít me nếu được là Ok


Cảm ơn bác CKD. Với việc độ máy cơ thành CNC thì thay vitme bằng vitme bi thì ok quá rồi nhưng chắc chắn sẽ tốn kèm hơn. Còn nếu xử lý chống rơ cho vitme thì thế nào ạ? Có phải là cần chế 2 con đai ốc, xiết chúng lại với nhau vừa đủ để không còn độ rơ đúng ko ạ?




> Và trong cả 2 phương án thì thường với máy hành trình lớn: Y=~1,0m trở lên và X thì chắc chắn >1,0m thì trọng lượng bàn các trụng X, Y, Z đều nặng; như vậy, 3 cái servo của mình loại 1,5kW 10Nm có kéo nổi không ạ.


Vấn đề này có ok không ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Về động cơ bác đừng lo vội. Cái máy 8 tấn 3 con step 8N kéo vi vu. Cái chính là phần cơ ổn ổn thì các phần khác đỡ cực hơn.

----------


## Luyến

Máy phay giường cơ mà độ lên máy cnc thì cực khoai cụ ah. Còn chế máy phay khoan thì cỡ hơn mét thì theo em cụ cứa mua xác con máy plasma về độ lại là nhanh nhất.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Máy phay giường cơ mà độ lên máy cnc thì cực khoai cụ ah.





> Riêng vụ độ phay cơ thành cnc thì bình thường nếu giàn cơ còn Ok.
> Xử lý chống rơ cho vit me, hoặc thay luôn vít me nếu được là Ok


Bác Luyến thì bảo khoai, bác CKD thì bảo được. Không biết là 2 bác đã từng làm qua vụ này chưa ạ? Có thể chia sẽ thêm một ít kinh nghiệm cho anh em với.




> Còn chế máy phay khoan thì cỡ hơn mét thì theo em cụ cứa mua xác con máy plasma về độ lại là nhanh nhất.





> ... Ngoài ra anh bạn mình có con máy flasma mitsubishi ht x1300y2500z500 dạng hframe nặng 8 tấn cứng vững thừa sức đáp ứng yêu cầu của bác . Điều quan trọng là mình đã lên mach3 cho nó. Bác quan tâm thì có thể xem thử...


Cái này thì nếu có cái khung máy như bác Cường nói thì quá OK rồi, chứ theo mình thấy thì đa phần máy cắt plasma thì không yêu cầu chịu lực nên khong máy thường yếu hơn so với các máy gia công nên nếu xác máy ko đủ cứng thì làm sao chạy được ạ. Bác CƯờng có thể cho một vài hình chụo em nó được không ạ.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác Luyến thì bảo khoai, bác CKD thì bảo được. Không biết là 2 bác đã từng làm qua vụ này chưa ạ? Có thể chia sẽ thêm một ít kinh nghiệm cho anh em với.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cái này thì nếu có cái khung máy như bác Cường nói thì quá OK rồi, chứ theo mình thấy thì đa phần máy cắt plasma thì không yêu cầu chịu lực nên khong máy thường yếu hơn so với các máy gia công nên nếu xác máy ko đủ cứng thì làm sao chạy được ạ. Bác CƯờng có thể cho một vài hình chụo em nó được không ạ.


Nếu bác có xưởng cơ khí, có máy móc, có dụng cụ làm thì dựng luôn theo ý mình đi. hành trình như bác muốn cũng k khó đâu
còn phương án độ cơ lên cnc thì cũng bình thường thôi. ae vẫn làm mà. nếu kiếm đc xác máy cơ còn ngon thì lên điện ổn nhất bác ah

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Nếu bác có xưởng cơ khí, có máy móc, có dụng cụ làm thì dựng luôn theo ý mình đi. hành trình như bác muốn cũng k khó đâu
> còn phương án độ cơ lên cnc thì cũng bình thường thôi. ae vẫn làm mà. nếu kiếm đc xác máy cơ còn ngon thì lên điện ổn nhất bác ah


Mình cũng có xưởng, cũng có máy móc mà máy nhỏ; mà hành trình máy dự định làm hơi lớn nên không phay các rãnh bắt ray trượt hoặc các mặt gia công trên 1 lần gá được; mà phay nhiều lần thì sai số cộng dồn sẽ ảnh hưởng tới độ chính xác của máy.

----------


## Gamo

> Bác Luyến thì bảo khoai, bác CKD thì bảo được. Không biết là 2 bác đã từng làm qua vụ này chưa ạ? Có thể chia sẽ thêm một ít kinh nghiệm cho anh em với


Khác nhau ở chỗ bác Luyến đang nghĩ tới mấy con khủng long to bằng cả cái xưởng như con lão ấy chế
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...ighlight=luyen

Còn lão CKD đang nghĩ tới mấy con mini như con ở nhà lão ấy

----------


## Tuấn

Máy cơ mà còn ngon như bác CKD nói nghĩa là bác chỉ còn lo phần điện. Nhưng phần lớn máy cơ ko còn ngon nên nếu động vào làm lại phần cơ của máy cơ thì cực khoai như bác Luyến nói. Ví dụ bác muốn sửa băng hộp của máy cơ thì khoai lắm vì nó đc tôi cứng rồi. Nếu bác cũng chưa tự tin về chế máy cnc như em thì hay là bác chế béng lấy 1 con cỡ khoảng 15 tấn. Chế xong là bác tự tin làm khối thứ linh tinh khác ạ

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Máy cơ mà còn ngon như bác CKD nói nghĩa là bác chỉ còn lo phần điện. Nhưng phần lớn máy cơ ko còn ngon nên nếu động vào làm lại phần cơ của máy cơ thì cực khoai như bác Luyến nói. Ví dụ bác muốn sửa băng hộp của máy cơ thì khoai lắm vì nó đc tôi cứng rồi. Nếu bác cũng chưa tự tin về chế máy cnc như em thì hay là bác chế béng lấy 1 con cỡ khoảng 15 tấn. Chế xong là bác tự tin làm khối thứ linh tinh khác ạ


Tất nhiên mình mà làm từ máy cơ thì con máy phải còn ngon và còn chạy, nói chung phần băng bệ còn tốt và ko đụng vào đấy rồi.

----------


## mactech

Nge hấp dẫn quá ạ. Bác cho cái ảnh(có vài trang khác rồi), thế cái giá lên cho bác chủ và ae ngưỡm ạ.

----------


## ductrung

Theo em nghĩ b nên kiếm xác con Cnc về làm đỡ tốn công mà chính xác. Các máy Cnc với hệ điều hành ít dc ưă chuộng ở vn thường giá rẻ hơn máy phay cơ. Xác Cnc tầm 10-15k/1kg, mua về bác chỉ vệ sinh thay bi vitme rồi dầu mỡ ráp điện vô là chạy. Còn mua máy cơ thì việc làm cho nó hơi nhiều như thay vitme gắn gối căn chỉnh rồi lung tung thứ phát sinh như hệ thống dầu bơm băng, trục chính,... nói chung à ơi lắm thứ nên e nghĩ b bỏ ý định độ máy cơ lên Cnc. Thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Thaihamy

Không hiểu bác chủ thich chiều y là 1 m. CNC xy lên thì như nhau mà. Bên minh có 2 cái máy 1 con xyz lag 600*1000*600, con kia 800*1500*800, mình giống bác làm cơ khí, ko buôn bán, bác cần giúp thì alo mình 0975053403

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Không hiểu bác chủ thich chiều y là 1 m. CNC xy lên thì như nhau mà. Bên minh có 2 cái máy 1 con xyz lag 600*1000*600, con kia 800*1500*800, mình giống bác làm cơ khí, ko buôn bán, bác cần giúp thì alo mình 0975053403


À thì thường máy phay thì X lúc nào chả dài hơn Y, nên mình để Y là hơn 1m thì chắc chắn X cũng phải lớn hơn 1m rồi.
Ý bác là bác đang có 2 máy 600*1000*600, con kia 800*1500*800 là 2 con đang chạy gia công đúng ko bác? Nếu vậy cảm ơn bác trước ạ.




> Theo em nghĩ b nên kiếm xác con Cnc về làm đỡ tốn công mà chính xác. Các máy Cnc với hệ điều hành ít dc ưă chuộng ở vn thường giá rẻ hơn máy phay cơ. Xác Cnc tầm 10-15k/1kg, mua về bác chỉ vệ sinh thay bi vitme rồi dầu mỡ ráp điện vô là chạy. Còn mua máy cơ thì việc làm cho nó hơi nhiều như thay vitme gắn gối căn chỉnh rồi lung tung thứ phát sinh như hệ thống dầu bơm băng, trục chính,... nói chung à ơi lắm thứ nên e nghĩ b bỏ ý định độ máy cơ lên Cnc. Thanks


 Mình có thấy 1 anh đăng bán cái xác con máy laser này, hành trình 2500 x 1250 x 150, đã xác minh thông tin với bác @cuongmay thì đúng là giống với con mítubishi mà bác ấy lên Mach3. Ko biết cỡ con này có chạy thép được ko biết. Gửi anh em vài tấm hình để anh em uýnh giá thử xem thế nào.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Máy H à bác ? Mấy xiền bộ khung này bác ui ?

----------


## Thaihamy

> Máy H à bác ? Mấy xiền bộ khung này bác ui ?


Chỉ 15k kg.

----------


## Tuấn

Vậy là 120 củ. Ngon thật các bác ạ

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Chỉ 15k kg.


Cứ làm như là máy trong nhà của bác vậy he he




> Vậy là 120 củ. Ngon thật các bác ạ


Ngon ko bác? Bác kết thì mình để lại cho ^_^

----------


## Thaihamy

Giá chung thế, có khi rẻ hơn, có khi đắt hơn nếu máy ngon

----------


## Thaihamy

> Vậy là 120 củ. Ngon thật các bác ạ


Bác lấy xác máy H khổ 800*1500*800 ko, còn cái nè

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác lấy xác máy H khổ 800*1500*800 ko, còn cái nè


Hi hi bác cho em xin cái hình với ạ.

Con máy bác chủ đăng mấy năm trước mà em túm đc, về lắp ray với vit me chắc cũng chỉ trong vòng 80 củ nữa là đc cái khung máy plasma ngon lành. Đỡ phải chế cháo mà rẻ hơn mua sắt về gia công nhiều ạ

----------


## Thaihamy

> Hi hi bác cho em xin cái hình với ạ.
> 
> Con máy bác chủ đăng mấy năm trước mà em túm đc, về lắp ray với vit me chắc cũng chỉ trong vòng 80 củ nữa là đc cái khung máy plasma ngon lành. Đỡ phải chế cháo mà rẻ hơn mua sắt về gia công nhiều ạ


Bác Tuấn cho mình xin Zalo hay fb mình gửi hình cho. Bên này gửi khó quá

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Em thấy bác chỉ dùng khoan với taro thì ko cần đến máy khủng làm gì đâu bác về sau di chuyển khó khăn lắm. Điện bác có rồi bác dựng 1 khung kha khá là ổn. Hoặc bác thuê người ta dựng cho bác về lắp điện lên nó vẫn rẻ hơn mua xác về chế bác ạ

----------


## Thaihamy

> Em thấy bác chỉ dùng khoan với taro thì ko cần đến máy khủng làm gì đâu bác về sau di chuyển khó khăn lắm. Điện bác có rồi bác dựng 1 khung kha khá là ổn. Hoặc bác thuê người ta dựng cho bác về lắp điện lên nó vẫn rẻ hơn mua xác về chế bác ạ


Bác ấy muốn nhiều khi dùng phay nhẹ nhẹ nữa

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Em thấy bác chỉ dùng khoan với taro thì ko cần đến máy khủng làm gì đâu bác về sau di chuyển khó khăn lắm. Điện bác có rồi bác dựng 1 khung kha khá là ổn. Hoặc bác thuê người ta dựng cho bác về lắp điện lên nó vẫn rẻ hơn mua xác về chế bác ạ





> Bác ấy muốn nhiều khi dùng phay nhẹ nhẹ nữa


Đúng như bác @Thaihamy nói đấy, mình cần cả phay nhẹ nhẹ cơ, mà phay thép nữa, chứ bắt ray mà ko phay định vị thì chạy vài bữa là hư hết ray rồi.
Tóm lại là chắc phải kiếm 1 xác máy H ngon lành, cứng vững và trong tầm giá mua được là chiến thôi, mà còn phải có chỗ để nữa mới được anh em ạ.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thấy cụ tìm dc khung Mitsu ngon rồi mà vẫn lăn tăng sao ợ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Hehe em thấy cụ tìm dc khung Mitsu ngon rồi mà vẫn lăn tăng sao ợ .


Chưa có chỗ để bác ơi

----------


## Thaihamy

> Chưa có chỗ để bác ơi


Ngon mà ko hốt liền là mất. Lúc trước mình mua về ko có chỗ để gửi lại bãi nó tính 1tr5 tháng, gửi mất 4 tháng

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Ngon mà ko hốt liền là mất. Lúc trước mình mua về ko có chỗ để gửi lại bãi nó tính 1tr5 tháng, gửi mất 4 tháng


Có khi cũng phải vậy bác ạ, để em nghiên cứu thử coi

----------


## Thaihamy

Còn cái khung máy H, khổ 1500*800*800 bác nào lấy không, bữa bác Tuấn hỏi mà ko thấy trả lời.

----------


## Tuấn

> Còn cái khung máy H, khổ 1500*800*800 bác nào lấy không, bữa bác Tuấn hỏi mà ko thấy trả lời.


Hi bác. Mấy hôm nay em lăn tăn cái vụ khung H quá nên chưa trả lời bác. Cực kì sorry bác. 

Em có con máy C 50x80 rùi mà nó chạy không kịp nên rất muốn có thêm con nữa cho nó cày mà dự ớn em còn dở dang nhiều quá nên vụ này em đành bỏ bác ạ. 

Cực kì cám ơn bác

----------


## Thaihamy

Dễ èo, bác mua dàn điện, thuê thợ vệ sinh, ráp vào cảnh chỉnh, làm chắc 1 tháng xong. Bàn máy 1500 gắn được mấy phôi làm luôn, đỡ tốn nhiều công. Bác alo e tư vấn nhanh gọn lẹ, có máy lụm tiền

----------


## thanhvu89

> Bác Tuấn cho mình xin Zalo hay fb mình gửi hình cho. Bên này gửi khó quá



Gửi cho em với em ngâm cứu thử có rước về được không em cũng đang muốn kiếm một con

----------

